# Quit my band, here’s my final solo



## wyldelife (Nov 24, 2021)

Here’s an original solo. It’s the final solo I made in the band I was in before I quit.
This is probably the most difficult thing I have ever made, because the fast sections made me think in ways I hadn’t tried to think previously. This is all pentatonic with some chromatic stuff thrown in here and there!
Used my Gibson Les Paul Special into the Strymon Iridium. You can see the complete setup on the baby chair behind me! 😂
Would love some feedback on it!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheet mon! That was cool.
I liked when you hit the odd off notes.
Cool production too. Must've taken longer than setting up and playing that, eh?!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Very cool how you got that Special to wail.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nicely composed. Great playing, great tone. Band sounds AWESOME! I’m sure you had your reasons to leave, but that’s a great sounding band.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

Note choice at 0:35 was


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Well played. But why goodbye?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like Norway.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice playing. I have the same LP TV Special. Great to hear it sound so good.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You're obviously very talented but I didn't find the solo very memorable.

Sounded a little "raw" like it needed some more delay/reverb.

Also sounded like the mix need to carve out some space for it. A lot of things were competing for the same frequencies as your guitar.

The parts that stuck out for me was at the beginning it sounded like you were using a wah but I don't think you were and the Kirk Hammett sounding part at 0:56.


----------



## wyldelife (Nov 24, 2021)

Guncho said:


> You're obviously very talented but I didn't find the solo very memorable.
> 
> Sounded a little "raw" like it needed some more delay/reverb.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! This was me playing over the stems. If you search for “underwing house on fire” you can find the full version where the solo sits better in the mix. Really appreciate your constructive feedback!

I quit my band because I work full time as a teacher and I became a father last year, so time became a bit more precious.

thank you all for the great, motivating comments!


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet man! I like “raw” - I can really “feel” the emotion. Cheers! By the way, Where are you located ?


----------

